
Harvard Legacy Admit Rate Five Times That of Non-Legacy, Court Docs Show (2018) - troydavis
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2018/6/20/admissions-docs-legacy/
======
hhs
There's a thread on Hacker News that contextualizes this. It's called
"Harvard’s freshman class is more than one-third legacy - why that’s a
problem", which is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19598886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19598886)

